# Changed rear beam from MK2 to Mk3 VR6



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

I need some help. Just replaced my MK2 rear beam with a MK3 rear beam. How do I set up the rear brakes to match a non abs set up using a 22mm mc. 

From one set up that I saw, a fellow dubber from England used a proportion valve for each side of the beam. I can't exactly see how this is set up. Can somebody send me some clearer photos of their setup and explain how to do it. Completely, like if they had to run new hard lines to how many proportion valves. It almost looks like he used one for each side but I cannot see it clearly. And is it good to use copper hard lines? I need help so I can get this done. Thanks


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

It looks to me like he only has a proportioning valve on one side. Theres no reason why you would need two back there. All you should need to do is run new lines into a single proportioning valve, and out into each caliper. 

People use copper lines because they're supposedly easier to bend, but lines are lines. Its not going to make a difference what metal they're made of once they're installed. All I can say is be EXTREMELY careful when bending new lines, and use the correct tools to do it. Obviously you don't want to end up with a kink somewhere.

I'm a MK4 guy, so I'm not extremely familiar with the setup on the older VWs. However, I'm a mechanic by trade, so this is my best advice based on the information I have. Hope it helps. :thumbup:


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

stratocaster said:


> It looks to me like he only has a proportioning valve on one side. Theres no reason why you would need two back there. All you should need to do is run new lines into a single proportioning valve, and out into each caliper.
> 
> People use copper lines because they're supposedly easier to bend, but lines are lines. Its not going to make a difference what metal they're made of once they're installed. All I can say is be EXTREMELY careful when bending new lines, and use the correct tools to do it. Obviously you don't want to end up with a kink somewhere.
> 
> I'm a MK4 guy, so I'm not extremely familiar with the setup on the older VWs. However, I'm a mechanic by trade, so this is my best advice based on the information I have. Hope it helps. :thumbup:


Yes, this helps because I wasn't sure how he had the other side hooked up? I did not see a line running from the proportioning valve to the other side but I see something hooked up on that far side. 

Not sure if I will use copper, lol, people have been stealing copper to sell because of the economy. lol


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Copper is too soft for use on a car (work hardens, comes brittle and breaks).

If I were you, I go to a junkyard and get a set of brake lines from a MKIII ABA car.

I'd use the single proportioning valve setup from a MKIII ABA car, and get a proportioning valve from an appropriate car (if you have rear drum brakes, get a proportioning valve from a drum brake car, and if you're running rear disc brakes, get the proportioing valve from a rear disc brake car).


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

germancarnut51 said:


> Copper is too soft for use on a car (work hardens, comes brittle and breaks).
> 
> If I were you, I go to a junkyard and get a set of brake lines from a MKIII ABA car.
> 
> I'd use the single proportioning valve setup from a MKIII ABA car, and get a proportioning valve from an appropriate car (if you have rear drum brakes, get a proportioning valve from a drum brake car, and if you're running rear disc brakes, get the proportioing valve from a rear disc brake car).



Great info also. I didn't know the MK3 lines would fit on the MK2 like that. I thought that they were too long but if everything is plug and play, that's the way that I will go. Used lines and a proportioning valve should be inexpensive from the junkyard.


----------



## engai69 (Sep 9, 2005)

Anyone have pics of their mk3 rear beam swap on a Mk2? I want to see how you set the rear proportion valve up?


----------

